# What type of dr do you see?



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have a friend with Fibro and the more I read about it, I think I may have it too. (In fact, I have been having severe hip pain, and yet the x-rays and MRI come out fine.)What type of doctor do you see? Internal medicine? Orthopaedic?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Jen. I'm not au fait with the American healthcare system, but I wanted to tell you about my experience in the UK. We go to see a General Practitioner first of all for everything. Can you do something similar? They can refer you for tests to rule out other conditions, and can then refer you to whatever specialist/consultant they feel appropriate to either obtain a diagnosis, or seek special advice for the diagnosis they have given you themselves. I see a rheumatologist. I think that is fairly common.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jen:I've seen so many doctors over the years, internist, general practioners, chiropractors but, the one who gave me the diagnoses of fm was a rheumatologist.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I started with my family Dr who for years treated me for tendonitus/bursitus.







Finally he sent me to a Rhumatologist who diagnosed my fibromyalgia. The fact that I also had IBS and anxiety disorder seemed to confirm the diagnosis. However, it is my GI that found the medications to help my fibro! I take 50 mg of Zoloft at night. My Rhumatologist wouldn't prescribe an SSRI because it can cause increased panic. What my GI knew that the Rhumatologist didn't is that the panic attacks go away after a week, and were reduced in intensity with Xanax. The GI was hoping the Zoloft would help my IBS. He said it may also help my fibro. It did help the fibro, but had no effect on the IBS. Now I don't even bother with the Rhumetologist.AZ


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

AZ Mom,I take Bentyl and Zoloft, too, but am still in so much pain. Anyhow, I am heading to my doctor appt in just a few minutes, so I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Rheumatologist finally diagnosed my fibro,after years of internists,gp mis-diagnosing me....good luck....


----------

